# Quest for Perfection



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, everybody knows what my favorite slingshot is, but there's always room to experiment.

Before I had my SPS I had a Performance Catapults EPS, which I've always considered one of the best shapes in all of slingshooting:









Since I got the SPS, every time I go back to the EPS I think about how great it would be if either the SPS had the straight-sided forks of the EPS or the EPS had the thin waist of the SPS (sorry for all the abbreviations!). I've had that thought in my mind for a year and a half now and finally decided to do something about it.

I took one of my EPSs, #51 in camo micarta, and took the modification plunge. I have a bandsaw now, which is what made me finally decide to see if I could successfully pull this off. I traced the shape I wanted on the slingshot and went to it. It was definitely not the easiest work I've ever done! My bandsaw blade didn't care for the micarta/aluminum/G10 sandwich one bit and it was very slow going. There was much filing and sanding as well.

The results are well worth it, though! This Special now fits my hand like none other and is absolutely stable when drawn back. All the elements (shape, size, weight) come together to make as near to perfect a target shooter as I've ever tried. I know it's not great to look at but if I could let you all shoot it (come on over, I'm usually home  ), you'd understand.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

M.j that took guts ! Well done !


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

MJ your "The Man"!! The man with big brass ones and convection. Cool modification!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys!

It would have taken a lot more guts if I didn't also have the beautiful  EPS #23 in Cherry Diamondwood.

I'll not be hacking into that one any time soon!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Right on. That took some heart to cut into, no doubt. Nice mod, gotta love that narrow waist. And, kudos to your bandsaw and blade, You put that sucker to the test.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

quarterinmynose said:


> Right on. That took some heart to cut into, no doubt. Nice mod, gotta love that narrow waist. And, kudos to your bandsaw and blade, You put that sucker to the test.


 :iagree:

Wow!! Nice goin' M_J. :koolaid:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

its always them lil mods that make a world of difference. how long before the limited edition PERFORMANCE CATAPULTS MJ EDITION, autographed and in a limited production run ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> its always them lil mods that make a world of difference. how long before the limited edition PERFORMANCE CATAPULTS MJ EDITION, autographed and in a limited production run ?


Not soon enough! :lol:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

]



Imperial said:


> its always them lil mods that make a world of difference. how long before the limited edition PERFORMANCE CATAPULTS MJ EDITION, autographed and in a limited production run ?


 Hey IMP I know you can appreciate this! lol


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

treefork said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not quite, perhaps it needs to go a lil deeper










:rofl: :rolling: :rofl: :rolling: :rofl: :rolling: :rofl: :rolling: :rofl:


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Hell ya MJ!, nice work, I know your glad you picked up that band saw , although I'm sure this project required some elbow grease


----------

